# Swift 669 - order cancelled



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Further to previous postings and in view of ongoing problems - the lastest is the fresh water tank - don't even ask, but it is Pee-ing out water everywhere - I have cancelled the order for the 669. 

There is a fair amount of warranty work to be undertaken in the UK, but with the help of the local Dethleffs and Rollerteam dealers over here, we are OK. The water thing is minor but inconvenient! 

Anyway - I have voted with my pound notes and cancelled the order. I have no argument with the supplying dealer - who have refunded me in full. Cleveland Motorhomes also advise that this van was discussed at management level with Swift. I have a collection of photos, video clips and replaced parts to return to Swift later this year, along with the necessary documentary reports from dealers here etc. 

The overall situation with this van - probably needs a new door. Most of the other stuff is sorted. 

My real annoyance is with The Swift Group - they simply state my contract is with the dealer. My solicitor has found a "loophole" to this and I will advise further in due course, but basically The Swift 2006 brochure describes the Kontiki as "quality" and so on! LOL LOL 

I will not however say that I have washed my hands with Swift. I like the 669/769 but given the problems I have had, I do not want to be one of the first to have a new shape van on a new style chassis - more so a tri axle chassis which, whilst used in the past by Swift, is another new entity. 

Right, back to the painting - yes - I am painting the outside of a house now. 

Russell

I can only thank godness I have dealt with a good dealership.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I do think you have made the right decision russell just keep browsing t'internet the right German van is out there for you somewhere!!

Have you looked at Rimors??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome*

Hello Sagedog

Mmmmm - knowing my luck the thing would blow up on the journey to the UK LOL.

Will keep options open for now and look properly when in the UK.

The other thing I will do, is use the van more before leaving the UK. Whilst I bought this one in June last year, it was used very little due to the overtime I was working to fund this expedition! A bit more hammer in the UK might have given some of the problems chance to materialise and be rectified.

Sad thing is though - I loved the layout of the 669. Never saw one - only photos from MHFers etc, but none the less.

I have not told Oscar yet.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I feel so sorry for you Russell.

Yes it is always advisable to try out the motorhome in the UK for awhile before going abroad. BUT, as I said in another post, We as customers spending that amount of money SHOULD be able to expect and be confident that we are receiving/buying a well made product that is FIT FOR PURPOSE yours most definitely hasn't been!

As you say if you spend sometime abroad then being able to get work done abroad is very useful.

I am fortunate in that, SO FAR we have not had a major problem abroad that necessitated having work done abroad.

Speaking from my experience only, I do feel the Auto Trail motorhomes are of good quality and well made.

Although I did have to put a small bracket under the shelf in the kitchen cupboard as they had put a screw into the shelf from the outside cupboard, and this had split the wood! and on my very first a/t mh the sliding cupboard shot out whilst travelling as the catch was held in place by small screws and no real support. I had to buy some rawl plugs and re-do the catch which gave no futher problems thereafter. Minor details perhaps but still not the sort of thing one expects. 

Good luck Russell in your search for a new mh. It's a real shame when the Kontiki is a nice looking mh.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I think you've made a wise decision Russell. I look forward to catching up with you soon when your back in blighty.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Cancelling order*

 
Hi Russell, I do feel sorry for you. Have you thought of buying in Italy on an EE plate? That would give you 12 months circulation in Italy before you needed to export it, and you wouldn't have to pay IVA (VAT).
Having said that; although it's no consolation to you, Italian buyers often have similar problems - just go thru' the turismoitinerante.it forums!
Best of luck anyway.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*

Rita - I ONLY bought it cos I liked the name - Kontiki!

I can clearly remember however, whilst visiting the Autocruise factory last year, reading a magazine - MMM or Which Motorcaravan - I can't remember and the title was "The curse of Kontiki"

It is almost funny that the thing performed beautifully whilst at Teversal for a month in December, and then as soon as we cleared the Channel Tunnel, things went downhill from there.

I lived in the van for almost a month before leaving, so I thought that was reasonable to sort out the XXXX.

One thing for sure though, it has had so many new bits and pieces but on in recent weeks, plus what Cleveland will be doing at the end of May, it will be just like Day 1 again - Opppps - I hope not - Day 1 had gas leak and the hab door would not close! LOL

Russell


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear of yet another problem to add to the catalogue mate. Rest assured that you have definitely made the right decision, only lost sales will encourage the builders to get off their backsides and provide a decent product and some aftercare as well.
I hope that your next vehicle will prove to be as good as you hope for and will last you for years :lol: :lol: 
See you soon matey

Keith


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What made you buy a Swift Kontiki after walking through the Autocruise factory is what intriges me.I feel that their quality is better than the afore mentioned make. 8)  or did you see something that we should all know about.
cabby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good to see wisdom on young shoulders.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Autocruise*



cabby said:


> What made you buy a Swift Kontiki after walking through the Autocruise factory is what intriges me.I feel that their quality is better than the afore mentioned make. 8)  or did you see something that we should all know about.
> cabby


Hi

Autocruise models are not winterised to the EN1646-1 standard of Swift. I think Swift are the only UK manufacturer that meets this standard, and I can certainly say the heating and insulation levels of this van have been outstanding.

Russell


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell

I suffered a major water leak from the fresh water tank on my Kontiki 645. The amount of water made me believe it was a split water tank. Thank goodness it wasn't. I purchased the Kontiki from the same dealership as yourself and Tony and Colin spent some considerable time trying to find the water leak. Eventually it was found to be one of the screw on water tank tops rubber seal wasn't sealing securely. Even though I had not tampered with it and it was tight. Fix was a new seal and I also applied some insulation tape round the threads on the top. Not leaked since and that was 5months ago,

Joyce


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Russell after our conversation via PM last month.Buy German...Eura know it makes sense lol!  

ironing board packed btw :wink: 

Dave


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Disappoint you have taken this action without a full analysis.

Many of the problems you have encountered are outwith the control of Swift and could happen to any other manufacturer. Remember the manufactures are all just putting together the same bits and pieces to a design that may or may not suit you.

Your cancelled order will be of little significance to Swift as there are many others like myself, who are delighted with the product, but are not as vocal as yourself. They will now be one further up the waiting list for a Swift product.

I await your postings about your next motorhome and hope it is not out of the frying pan and into the fire and .


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Russell
Sorry to here you have cancelled your order of the 669, well talking of all your problems Russ, we got our kontiki 645 a few month after you, I admit that we have not been out of the UK in ours, however we have been out every weekend since October 06 and had no problems at all with the kontiki, When all said and done they are all man made, and there will always be faults with motorhomes of all makes and models, it just so happens that you copped for the lot. Not nice I know but true.

Since we spoke last we have changed the new van to a kontiki 669, as Lisa likes the new silver sporty look, we do hope you find what you are looking for and hopefully all will be well this time round, mind you saying that, you may have to go over all these problems again, no matter which motorhome you buy.
We wish all the best in your search for the new motor home and hoping you have more luck next time round 

Regards Brian


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*kon tiki probs*

Greetings,

Sorry you are still having problems Russell, I hope that they are sorted once you are back in the UK, shame to cancel the 669 though but until you get satisfaction from Swift I suppose you feel let down.

Best get a European vehicle with LHD and offside door if you are spending more time on the continent, most are winterised.

I thought I had problems with mine but they are minimal really, only faults invoked by the fitments of accessories from Brownhills, which they are putting right, the van itself is OK apart from a few minor faults.

Best of luck, keep us informed.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cancelled order*



shortcircuit said:


> Disappoint you have taken this action without a full analysis.
> 
> Many of the problems you have encountered are outwith the control of Swift and could happen to any other manufacturer. Remember the manufactures are all just putting together the same bits and pieces to a design that may or may not suit you.
> 
> ...


Hello

Yes some of the problems are component parts - the Fiamma expansion tank etc and that was quickly replaced over here.

I consider the habitation door to be a major aspect - yes I know it is made by Hymer - but it is not closing properly, two windows allow rain in around the seals, the back panel is loose and there are loads of other Swift things that are well - out of order shall we say.

I would happily have kept the order, but when I get two emails from Swift, stating entirely opposite factors as to the warranty situation, it does not fill me with confidence.

Swift simply state my contract is with the dealer. However, they overlook the advertising material they supply stating how the van is "QUALITY" etc etc.

I have not bothered to mention trivial faults on MHF, such as loose handles etc etc.

I am certain however, that for "international travels" a Euro van would be easier to repair, than a British one. I reckon there is a Hymer dealer in every Euro country.

You are right about a customer moving up the queue - a couple will now get their van in June rather than August.

I was without water last month due to the Fiamma thing, and without water again yesterday due to a problem with the fresh water tank.

The wiring to a 12V light was very shoddy (photographed) - I did not install the wiring so who could be at fault?

I had disappointments with this van and day 1, then the van was at the dealers for acouple of weeks - less than a month old at the time, then all was well for a while - mostly while the van was parked in storage.

I actually like the product and have stated the same many times. The back up for customers who venture across the water is however, not available without a mass of correspondence - all of which is available on request!

If I ever buy another Swift, it would be a few months old - maybe a demonstrator or even an ex rental - let someone else sort out the XXXX.

I still remain puzzled why the Compass - half the price of this van, marched on like a trooper, nothing fell off and nothing broke. The van now lives with another MHFer.

I hope all my posts have demonstrated a fair and balanced view, and all have been factually accurate.

I really have analysed this well and remain convinced that a British van is not the one (for me) for extended overseas use. The decision to cancel, after first discussing it with the dealer, has taken over two weeks to reach. I have lost the "perfect layout".

As a comparison, another MHFer severely damaged the roof on their motorhome in France. It is a Hymer. Repairs were expedited in the most timely - and from what I have heard helpful and professional manner imaginable. That is the sort of back up we need from manufacturers.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Russell,
I could not agree with you more over your complaint you have paid a lot of good money and you like everybody else expects quality.From the sound of it the fitter who did your van at the factory is one of the many few we all have known at work as the pardon the expression the tosser.Only one point I see you are well pleased with your Dealership which is very good but who PDI'd the vehicle and why did they not see some of the faults.
I agree with the comments that all as you have done is moved another customer up the pecking order for a new one but also it has to be noted I now will not be buying a Swift.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
I don't think that you need to justify where and with whom you are going to spend upwards of £50,000 mate. Had the manufacturer of your present outfit built it correctly in the first place and then subsequently dealt with any issues in a professional manner then I don't doubt that you would have returned to them for your next van. 
Comments like "Your cancelled order will be of little significance to Swift as there are many others like myself, who are delighted with the product, but are not as vocal as yourself. They will now be one further up the waiting list for a Swift product." just go to show the extent of the problem. If someone spent money with my company and were beset with some of the problems that you have had we would deal with it quickly and efficiently and probably would replace the offending item with a new one, and we do not sell thousands of £50K products with the associated margins to allow us to do that, but it would be done nontheless.
You know my advice to you, and this sadly is based upon the attitude of manufacturers towards their customers and the so called quality of their product. 
I for one think that you are right to cancel your order (whether Swift care or not...) and I further think that you are within your rights to air your thoughts on this forum. After all everything that you have posted is true and factual and can be substantiated, so if someone disagrees with you that is their right, and maybe we can hope that they never have to face the reality of such a poor quality vehicle in which to live, not just occasionally weekend in.........
Good luck choosing the next one and as I have said to you, if I can help, just let me know the airport you will be flying into mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
See you soon and take care

Keith


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Have been following your 'progress' on here for a few weeks. I too thin k you've made the right decision. Yes, the problems _could_ have been sorted but I think you need to run with your instincts - if you're not comfortable with the deal then get out now. It's not worth the stress of uncertainty in my opinion.

Things have a funny way of working themselves out and, in a few months time you will look back and think thank goodness you took the action you did.

I would try and keep it from Oscar if I were you. I know you and him are partners like, but there are some things you just have to shoulder alone.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell while no way i disagree with your descision to cancel your order ,you quote " * I have lost the "perfect layout* ". Does that leave you settling for something that is nearly right for you or you can learn to live with ? :roll: 
As you know i have the same model as you and problems thankfully have been few :wink: . I looked at various other makes and models before placing a order for a new Swift. I know it,s a personal thing choosing which model and layout suits your own needs best , but to be honest in my opinion the other makes , foriegn included just did,nt do it for me :roll: I am in no way saying Swift are superior to all other makes , everyones tastes and requirements are different.

Russell best of luck with your search for the " perfect layout "

Cheers Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark

It might mean a compromise - I don't know yet! LOL

Ironically I received an email today stating that the warranty is valid for the duration of my overseas trip! All well and good, and appreciated, but of little help as the work can't be done over here. Two dealers choose not to work on the door - one was going to hit it with a massive rubber mallet!

The good thing though, when the warranty work is finally carried out on this van, it will be as good as new (that might not be such a good thing.)

Russell


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Mark

Thanks for the posting as you have said what I tried to say. I am delighted with my layout and have spent time at various outlets and shows and still cant get the layout that betters what I have.

As Russell has said, "the good thing though, when the warranty work is finally carried out on this van, it will be as good as new (that might not be such a good thing.) 

So why change?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

One of the reasons we buy MHs is to relax in them. I'm not sure if I could relax in one made by a company I had a bad experience with. We all talk about moving on if you don't feel comfortable in a parking/overnight space and I think this also holds true for other things. 

IMHO I think Russell has taken the correct decision for him. It may not be the same for others. 

Russell - saw the Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840D with island bed etc. in Practical Motorhome this week. Not sure about companies - may be the same one with a different badge. It's still British (is this a good or bad thing in your opinion just now?). Could it be worth a surf to their website? 

Sue 

PS have you told Oscar yet?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*840D*

Hello Sue

The 840D is missing from the Autotrail website, but the van is not suitable for us as it is not winterised to the standards of the Swift. I am sure the insulation values of the van wil be as good, but it is the twin floor aspect that puts me off. The other thing with the 840, many os the things I like on a van are "optional" taking the price over £60,000! Yikes.

On the other hand, Autotrail is owned by the Italians, so one would imagine the parts may be more readily available.

I am so down on the Swift thing, if they offered me the 669 free for a year, I would not accept it - (unless it came with a mechanic and a load of spares). Simply not worth the hassle. I thought I had prepared well for this trip bringing all internal bulbs, externals, various little things you expect to fail.

Next time round, it will be a collection of gas pipes, reading lights and as Geo said, take the thing you have probably never heard of in a million years. LOL.

On the plus side, I am mechanically naive, and I accept that. I have however replaced the lights, gaspipes, watched the water thing being done, and so on. If this van remains in service, I want to fit another three pin socket, under the qualified eye of an electrially minded relative.

Russell


----------

